# Roadworks on Oxford Road, Manchester. Urrrrgh.



## Tom A (Dec 5, 2016)

Whilst it's not unusual for there to be _some_ disruption in Manchester (there ALWAYS seems to be some roadworks somewhere), what's happening in Oxford Road really takes the biscuit. I suppose it's all for the best, leaving the road for buses and cyclists will mean less congestion there (but then other routes will suffer), it is causing sheer misery for anyone using buses in the area. Last week it took me an hour to get from Piccadilly Gardens to Hulme, half of that was sitting in traffic in town. Timetables have been thrown out of the window - one driver was telling me she was stuck in traffic for TWO hours. What's even worse is that in there infinite wisdom, Transport for Greater Manchester have decided to also place roadworks and temporary traffic lights on several alternative routes as well - so journey times are at least 20 minutes more than they are timetabled as.

Hopefully once it's complete things will settle down, but for now I have taken to using the tram to get into town, much more pleasant experience.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 5, 2016)

Wouldn't it be quicker for most people who can manage it to walk to Hulme though, if the traffic is horrendous?  Must be about twenty to thirty minutes or so at an average pace I'd guess.


----------



## Tom A (Dec 5, 2016)

I do walk to and from Hulme quite often (if I walk quickly, I can go from my place to Piccadilly station in about 35 minutes, 45 if I take it easy). But there are times when you just want to get home and you are too tired, the weather is lousy, you are laden with shopping, or all of the above. It would probably be worse if you lived further beyond comfortable walking distance (e.g. Old Trafford, Stretford, Chorlton, (though thankfully they are on tram routes) and all points beyond Rusholme on the Wilmslow Road (which sadly aren't with the exception of Didsbury)) since walking is a less viable option.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 6, 2016)

I used to walk to/from work (or cycle) a lot as I detest buses - probably about 8 miles each way. Shopping can be carried in a rucksack, and it's nice walking in the rain.  

Sadly I now work further afield so walking or cycling isn't possible.


----------



## mauvais (Dec 6, 2016)

Tom A said:


> It would probably be worse if you lived further beyond comfortable walking distance (e.g. Old Trafford, Stretford, Chorlton, (though thankfully they are on tram routes) and all points beyond Rusholme on the Wilmslow Road (which sadly aren't with the exception of Didsbury)) since walking is a less viable option.


Withington has a tram now, somewhere. And there's rail, e.g. Mauldeth Road.


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 6, 2016)

You ought to write a letter of complaint to the Local Traffic Authority detailing your concerns.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 6, 2016)

It took me over an hour to get from the Etihad stadium to Old Trafford the other week. Crazy busy traffic.


----------



## mauvais (Dec 6, 2016)

It's not so much busy as really bad planning and design, both in terms of roads themselves and then roadworks. It's everywhere, from the M60 to Second City Crossing. Also public transport is constrained by there being no circular routes - everything has to go in to the city and out again.

Then again there's limited reasons to bring a car into the city, and I'm surprised that you can still drive right into the centre.


----------



## Tom A (Dec 6, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I used to walk to/from work (or cycle) a lot as I detest buses - probably about 8 miles each way. Shopping can be carried in a rucksack, and it's nice walking in the rain.
> 
> Sadly I now work further afield so walking or cycling isn't possible.



I don't do cycling.



mauvais said:


> Withington has a tram now, somewhere. And there's rail, e.g. Mauldeth Road.



Both of which are one mile from the actual centre of Withington, on either side. "Withington" tram stop is actually on the border of Chorlton and West Didsbury.



mauvais said:


> It's not so much busy as really bad planning and design, both in terms of roads themselves and then roadworks. It's everywhere, from the M60 to Second City Crossing. Also public transport is constrained by there being no circular routes - everything has to go in to the city and out again.
> 
> Then again there's limited reasons to bring a car into the city, and I'm surprised that you can still drive right into the centre.



A "Circle Line" tram route that went just outside the city centre would be a nice idea, however TfGM are more interested in getting a line to the Trafford Centre.  Failing that, upping the frequency of the 52/53 route wouldn't go amiss, and having decent universal ticketing rather than paying a premium for System One would go a long way in improving bus ridership (several bus services change company for the late evening routes).

I suppose those that drive into the centre have their reasons, but revisiting the idea of a congestion charge - and maybe one that just affected the city centre rather than everyone who wanted to travel in and out of the M60 would go some way to encouraging people to leave their cars behind.


----------



## sorearm (Dec 23, 2016)

It's utter hell.


----------



## mauvais (Dec 23, 2016)

SLEUTH | New Openings Ban, Bernstein Towers, North Manchester Discovered



> *COUNCIL FINALLY BANS PEOPLE FROM CITY CENTRE*
> 
> The council is to finally ban all people and traffic from the city centre, after residents fail to take the hint. “Thing is, we’ve got three very visible issues facing the city: congestion, litter and homelessness,” said Susan Chappelton, the Executive Member for Environment, Sustainability and Traffic ‘n’ That. “Following 27 committee meetings and the formation of nine sub-committees, it was agreed that what Manchester really needs is for people to stop coming into the city altogether, thus there’ll be no traffic, no litter and nobody to give money to the homeless, so hopefully they’ll all fuck off as well.
> 
> “Problem is, although we’ve continued to hike parking fees, made all Metrolink ticket machines impossible to use, and ramped up roadworks until it is impossible to drive into the city from anywhere in the region in under three hours and thirty three minutes, people just keep coming," she continued. "Thus, the council has taken the decision to ban everyone, including ourselves, from coming into the city centre until we can get this under control. Of course, all council members will have to work from home but we don’t mind."


----------



## Jackobi (Dec 23, 2016)

I gave up catching the bus to Piccadilly as it's currently quicker to walk.


----------

